# Seeking participants for Documentary on life as an adoptee



## flyingelephantfilms (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi all,

We are a small independent production house with a strong focus on making documentaries to raise awareness for issues that children in society face. You can see a list of some of the documentaries we have made here:

http://www.flyingelephant.co.uk/documentaries.html

Children are amongst the most vulnerable in society and if possible, we would really like to share the story of any adoptees who would like to take part in our documentary. We are really keen to raise awareness of the struggles they face, have faced and overcome, as well as the issues they face day-to-day.

It is really important to us to get the message out there but also to be very respectful for all parties involved as adoption can be a sensitive subject. We would like to speak to anyone aged 10-16 years old (with parents' blessing and permission) who would feel comfortable and open speaking about their life as an adoptee. The documentary will be broadcast on national television and will most likely air on the BBC.

If this is a project that may interest you or anyone you may know please get in touch at [email protected] or reply in this thread.

Thank you for your time and best wishes.

- Aditya


----------

